# For something different ...



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

For something different to chat about 

who do we think is going to win Strictly Come Dancing ??


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Anyone other than Denise


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Louis - tho sometimes he just needs to show more personality x


----------

